# Germany Touring In September



## Freethy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

We are planning a two week trip in September in our motorhome with two cycles. The idea is to get the ferry to Roterdam then travel down the "romantic road" in Germany then back up the Mosel river. Looking for ideas of routes/nice places to visit/stay. Hobbies are Golf, looking around places then chilling out and drinking some wine! Happy to stay on sites or stellplatz if scenic and not in car parks etc.This is the first time I've posted on the site so looking forward to all your great advice


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We went last September to TRIER on the Mosel and then on to Saarburg. Spoilt for choice regarding stellplatz. The one at Trier is a big one, next to a campsite with a very good bar/restraint. Excellent for cycling anywhere on the Mosel.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

I lived in Germany for several years and we still have a great fondness for the country. The Romantischestrasse will be a great trail to follow, and towns like Rothenburg-ob-der-Tauber and Dinkelsbuhl are magnificent. You could then work back up towards the UK through the Schwabische Alb region, unless you want to venture further into Bayern. Germany is a very easy country to visit, with free or cheap Stellplaetze in most towns and good acceptance of motorhomes.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We did the mosel in Sept 2010.. Enjoyed it and will definatly be doing it again. Went Calais to Trier and did 10 days just following the river up to Koblenze.
There is a video on youtube if you type in Trier stellplatz.
Lots of lovely stopover, to many to mention, Check out the MHF campsite database as many are already listed there.
Go for it and enjoy..


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Agree with Pendalf that Rothenburg O D Tauber should not be missed. Then the royal castles at Fussen. For the Mosel you will not beat Cochem. Great cycling in all three areas.

Ron


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We did the same trip last year as follows:-

Ferry Hull to Rotterdam
Rotterdam to a campsite at Bettingen nearish to Wurzburg, a lovely spot by a river and a short stroll away from a nice village with a lovely biergarten. Basically very near the north end of the Romantische Strasse.
Bettingen to Rothenburg Op Der Tauber, an amazing place, so pretty.
Roth to a campsite site near Donauworth although the stellplatz at Norlindgen would have been a good stop.
Donauworth to Fussen and the Stellplatz near Aldi, A good stellplatz and a very pretty towna nd area, needs a few days in good weather. Great cycling and walking.
Fussen to Oberstdorf to get rained on. Would have been pretty but didn't stop raining.
Oberstdorf to a campsite at Uberlingen (right on Lake Constance). Great cycling around Lake Constance. Nearby Meersburg is stunning. Stock up on great wine.
Uberlingen to a campsite in the Black Forest at Freudenstadt. Very pretty town that you could cycle or walk into. Lovely place.
Freuenstadt to Ahrweiler in the Eifel on the way back to Rotterdam, a pretty walled town.

You could adapt that route by not bothering with Oberstdorf although it is nice and going from Uberlingen upto Koblenz and then along the Mosel instead of going upto Ahrweiler. We "did" the Mosel a few years ago so went back a different route.

A few long driving days mixed in with two night stops.

Whatever you decide it is a lovely place to visit with really good cycle routes. I could easily spend a week around Fussen cycling and walking.

Get a ACSI card for cheaper campsites and a Bordatlas for the stellplatze. 

We did the trip in two weeks so it is possible. We didn't feel rushed but we now know a few places that we would like to go back to so we can explore a bit more.

I'm like a stuck record on this area as I love it so much.

Have a great trip.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you're really tempting me again 8) . Germany is mostly "undiscovered" by UK motorhomers, but it's swarming with the natives (when they aren't across the rest of europe!!) , so loads of places to stop at & visit. We went in Sept 09, and it's an ideal time to go down to Lake Constance & the Black Forest, as well as the Mosel.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

here`s a link to the database of our german MH-forum :
here you find masses of Stellplatz`

Jan

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/campingplatz/deutschland.php


----------



## Freethy (Jul 19, 2010)

*Thanks For All Your Great Replies*

As I am new to this forum I was a little bit frightened to be honest as I would read all the content but not participate! I must admit I am really chuffed with all the great advice received and will definitely be contributing in the future as we have been Motorhoming for 15 years and have visited some great places that we can share with our fellow 'motorhomers'! Thanks once again to everyone who responded to my request for advice 8)


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

bognormike said:


> you're really tempting me again 8) . Germany is mostly "undiscovered" by UK motorhomers, but it's swarming with the natives (when they aren't across the rest of europe!!) , so loads of places to stop at & visit. We went in Sept 09, and it's an ideal time to go down to Lake Constance & the Black Forest, as well as the Mosel.


I don't know about tempting you, we were allready heading down for week around Speyer, Sinsheim, Stuttgart and Triberg (home of the original Black forest Gateux). But my wife has managed to wangle an extra week off from work

Germany is our number country when it comes to touring, and we don't stick to just the tourist places places, there are many treasures to be discovered all over the country.

My wife insists should we ever win the lottery we are going to live in Garmisch-Partenkirchen


----------

